# Should I be worried?



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cinnamon has gone from amber goo to a blackish tarry goo. I can't tell if it's just the amber stuff drying on her or if it's fresh....I've never worried about Cinnamon kidding before, but she just doesn't LOOK like she is ready. She should be full term... I did feel babies moving just a couple days ago. Haven't felt today as they usually aren't active just before kidding.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if she has blackish tarry goo...yes..time to worry!!...Please call your vet!...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Calling now....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok. Dr Christie says bring her over when I bring the horses this afternoon. I smelled the stuff and there is no smell to it. There's not a lot, just a little. Cinn is chewing her cud (it's not teeth grinding). Doesn't seem to be "straining" like she's in labor. Sigh...why do they have to cause worry??? Why can't it be just "boom" babies and no problems???? My husband....grrr...."what's the vet going to do? she isn't in pain. she's acting ok" Sometimes I'd like to strangle the man! LOL


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If the kid is not in the right position, it will stop them from feeling like pushing. So you could have a big problem on your hands. Good that you are going to the vet.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree that vet is best at this point. 
When did the amber goo start? I like to see kids within 30 min of amber goo.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Amber goo was this morning. We've had them go for a couple hours with amber goo so I wasn't too worried about that. What has me worried is that she is not "opening" at the vulva like they usually do when they are getting ready. She just doesn't LOOK like she's getting ready to have them...does that make sense? This isn't my normal vet, she's a horse vet mainly, but she also raises boer goats so she knows more than most. 

Have to chuckle a little at our technical terms here...."amber goo" "black tarry goo" 

We go to the vet at 3 central time so I'll let you know as soon as I can...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

When you say black tarry goo does it look like muconium?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes...that's exactly what it looks like...now that you mention it


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

How is she as far as other signs of kidding? Ligs, udder, etc?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you go in? If a kid is passing their merconium, then you are going to have a dead kid by 3pm.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She isn't opened at the vulva at all and I've never done that before. I could just load up and go early...wouldn't hurt anything


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would do that. It just doesn't sound right and time will be of the essence.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Get her to the vet NOW if you cant get inside her. The amber goo is generally the sac breaking and kids should follow quickly imo. If you are seeing muconium then the sac is broken and the kid has passed the muconium kids need out now. Doe should be cleaned out with a flush after kids are out so she does not get infected from that. Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

alright ya'll...I'm heading out to hook up and load now...thanks...

I'll let you know as soon as I can


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopeful for a good update.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Best wishes and good thoughts sent!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Sending good thoughts your way for the doe and her babies! :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good thoughts your way! Looking for a positive update ray:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ultrasound...NO babies...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

NO babies?! Well of all the possibilities I don't think any of us had considered that...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

WHAT! Well that is strange. Did the vet think cloudburst pregnancy? What did they think the black was?


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

??????????? That's really weird.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It sounds like she aborted(?????) No matter what it was I'm sorry Carmen


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Vet didn't say. I watched the ultrasound with her and there were NO babies in there at all. She went in and said the birthing canal wasn't even beginning to open and there was nothing on her glove when she pulled it out. So she did the ultrasound...and...nothing there. This year is not going to even break even on the goats I don't believe. One abortion earlier and now one not pg...and I'm not sure one of the others actually is either. So...hopefully the 2 that are bagging out and looking like they might go into labor soon actually have something in there


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, would have never guessed that one. Did the vet make sure her uterus was clean as in no infection?

I guess that is good news compared to what it could be.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She didn't really do any other check on her other than the probe which showed no residue of any kind on the glove. She did ask if her poo was pellets and it has been. She didn't seem concerned about anything else. It was weird. Cinn has been getting fat just like she normally would...but I was concerned that she wasn't bagging up at all. She may have aborted early and we just didn't catch it. May have never took when she was bred. In the middle of breeding, we had fair so maybe we just totally missed her cycle all together and she just decided to LOOK pg with the other girls. Who knows. Poor Cinn gets kicked out of the barn and out with everybody else now. I'll keep a close on eye on her for a few days tho to make sure she doesn't get sick.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Very strange!! amber goo to black goo??? no babies...Im stumped..I had a goat with false pregnancy, she bagged up, some milk, the cloud burst was like a water balloon bursting...no blod or goo amber or otherwise...very strange indeed....

The good news is she is fine : ) Im sorry this year has been a hard one for you


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

SalteyLove said:


> NO babies?! Well of all the possibilities I don't think any of us had considered that...


I certainly hadn't considered it! LOL She was looking like she normally does when pg...I even thot I felt babies move the other day. Stupid goats...:GAAH:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, no babies. Glad you took her in. I wonder if the black tarry could have been old dried blood?
It will stick to the tail, even after kidding.
So she could very well have aborted earlier do you think?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She would have had to abort way early, but it's possible. Or...a false pg. We had one of those a couple years ago. Had a bag, streaming for a week (made me nuts cause I was worried) then the streaming turned kinda greenish and I took her in to my normal vet. He doesn't have an ultrasound so we x rayed and thought we could see a baby's head starting into the birthing canal. Emergency c-section....and....no babies.

The black tarry goo was still sticky and tarry feeling when I found it. Yep, I pulled some off and played with it and smelled. it.  It was coming from her vulva as best I could tell. I dunno. Just gonna be one of those years. :wallbang:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow that is crazy!!! Im sure you could throw her in with the buck in about a month and still get some kids.....they would be way late but still kids. This is just really interesting but still sorry


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I probably could but that would put her way out of sync for 4H babies. She'll just get a year of lazing around. LOL That makes 2 that aren't earning their keep this year....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would def. Keep my eye on her..take her temp a few times this week...could be a uterous infection as well...Our Old Lady Paige had us guessing a few days , we had just brought her home and was told was not suppose to be bred and so when she acting like she was coming in labor I was worried, she had some bloody discharge...after a day of waiting to see what she did we took her to the vet...ultra sounds, and x rays showed no babies...ruled a Uterous infection put her on Nuflor daily for 10 days and she was good to go...


----------

